# My Music Shares.



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I hope you all realize that i am sharing recordings here that are very rare. In most cases they are impossible to find anymore. I've spent over ten years collecting these recordings mostly off ebay. I learned about most of these recordings from the scar stuff blog. In 2005 i set about searching to buy my own copies of these recordings. With a few exceptions i was able over the years to find my own copies. I hope you enjoy what i'm sharing.


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

I have been loving these shares. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're welcome. Glad to do it.


----------



## drzeus (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanx again Halloweiner! I respect the research required to dig up and acquire these nostalgic pieces. I am a avid Halloween advocate and a audio archivist, and really enjoy your offerings. Keep em coming if you can... Thanx again.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

While I love collecting these recordings, I never made the jump to owning physical copies the way you did, Halloweiner. Much respect. Thank you for continuing to make these recordings available for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm pretty close to tapped out of Halloween actually. I may start working on downloading the audio of some YouTube videos. Some of the album's I don't have access to on my Kindle right now. Right now I am in physical rehab, and I don't have access to my pc hard drives which is where I have about 1500 mbs of audio stored.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks so much for these shares; they are very, very rare indeed and your efforts here are GREATLY appreciated. I remember the glory days of Scar Stuff; it was the place where I rediscovered my childhood favorites, Famous Ghost Stories With Scary Sounds & Sounds of Terror. Your work keeps these works available for a new generation of listeners. Thanks!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're welcome. I too am a big fan of Jason's work at Scar Stuff. His knowledge of each record seems endless. That's why I always try to include a link to his forum because there isn't anything I could say about these records that he hasn't already said better.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

If there's anything you don't have handy that I can make available to you, let me know. I'll gladly share it somewhere for you (if I have it).


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks. The one I can 't find is the 1988 version of Night In A Graveyard by Haunted House Music Company I think. I have the 1985 version, but I don't have that 1988 version.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Dave it is a wonderful gift, these gems you post. Much appreciation and kudos to you for your never ending generosity. Thank you so very much!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You're welcome. You know me I'm glad to do it.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Question for you Dave: When your shares reference the background information from Scarstuff, does that mean that share originated from the Scarstuff site?
Thank you sir!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't have that anywhere, from what I can tell. Sorry.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Halloweiner said:


> Thanks. The one I can 't find is the 1988 version of Night In A Graveyard by Haunted House Music Company I think. I have the 1985 version, but I don't have that 1988 version.


I don't have that anywhere, from what I can tell. Sorry.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

siys said:


> Question for you Dave: When your shares reference the background information from Scarstuff, does that mean that share originated from the Scarstuff site?
> Thank you sir!


No. It's just his background info is far superior to anything I could ever offer. Some shares were directly Jason's, but I have spent the last 13 years finding copies of my own. I would give credit on the shares that aren't mine, but at this point I just have no clue where the shares have come from.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Dinosaur1972 said:


> I don't have that anywhere, from what I can tell. Sorry.


Thanks for looking. Speaking of Dinosaur. One of my next shares is going to be Basil Rathbone Reading Dinosaur. Not really Halloween but oh well.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Halloweiner said:


> No. It's just his background info is far superior to anything I could ever offer. Some shares were directly Jason's, but I have spent the last 13 years finding copies of my own. I would give credit on the shares that aren't mine, but at this point I just have no clue where the shares have come from.


Good to know Dave. Thank you.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

There is some really great stuff here. These vintage Halloween LPs are not only excellent for atmosphere, but the cover art lends a perfect creepy vibe to compliment the soundtrack. I actually have A NIGHT IN A HAUNTED HOUSE on CD. It's been my favorite for using as background music/effects for our Halloween parties over the years. Someone uploaded it to You tube a while back. The only LPs I own are HALLOWEEN HORRORS THE SOUNDS OF HALLOWEEN, and a pair of records; one shaped like a pumpkin and the other shaped like a bat, with several Halloween songs on each. Without looking at them, I know OUT OF LIMITS by the Markettes is included, along with CEMETERY GIRL I think? Now I'll have to check.  I don't know the quality though, since I haven't owned a record player in ages, and these are probably long-warped by now. A while back I bought a CD of THRILLING, CHILLING SOUNDS OF THE HAUNTED HOUSE. Someone was selling their own copies of these. If anyone here is on Pinterest, check my page out. It's entirely dedicated to Halloween, including vintage records.

https://www.pinterest.com/melniczek/


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Siys above you shared images and track lists of those pumpkin and bat shaped records on his blog. I used to have them, but I sold them a few years ago on eBay.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Horror Rock Classics Pumpkin & Horror Rock Classics II Bat (1983)


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, those are the two. One of these days I might break down and buy a turntable again. Curious to see how they sound, but I'm betting they're warped.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if the horrorPops are still around?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I found my turntable pretty cheap on eBay. It's a three speed Technics I got for $75.00.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

DarkManDustin said:


> Does anyone know if the horrorPops are still around?


There's been no new recordings since 2008, and as far as I can tell they haven't performed live since January 2014. No activity on their Facebook page since October 2014. Still, there is no official word they ever broke up.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks. Wish the lead singer had a Facebook page.


----------

